# POR Out on its Ear



## Yob (8/2/17)

No longer being commercially grown... 

glad I have one in the backyard.. now I just have to nurse it back to health :blush:


----------



## Mardoo (8/2/17)

Summer is also being discontinued.

Think I'll get a POR rhizome this winter.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/2/17)

So the brewers that traditionally use POR do they just have their own crops? Coopers for example.


----------



## mofox1 (8/2/17)

Mardoo said:


> Summer is also being discontinued.
> 
> Think I'll get a POR rhizome this winter.


I won't miss summer. Although it's possible I just misused it horribly. Or it was just a bad batch.

PoR on the other hand... might need to free up some garden real estate from silly food production purposes.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/2/17)

Maybe I got the same bad batch of Summer. I wouldn't buy it again either. Twas awefull..


----------



## manticle (8/2/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So the brewers that traditionally use POR do they just have their own crops? Coopers for example.


Possibly super pride


----------



## tj2204 (8/2/17)

I'll third the Summer dislike. Crap hop.


----------



## GalBrew (8/2/17)

Not too sad about Summer either but it's a shame they didn't keep a small amount of PoR. It's a big part of Australian brewing heritage.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/2/17)

i had two rounds of summer hops which ruined 2 batches, grassy as fckn hell.


----------



## Lethaldog (8/2/17)

So every commercial beer In Australia just about will now change?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/2/17)

source for this tidbit of info?


----------



## technobabble66 (8/2/17)

That's ridiculous they're completely stopping production!
I'm assuming it's not commercially viable for them, so more to the point: it's ridiculous more people aren't using more PoR. 
It's a fantastic hop - both in flavour/aroma and in the particular type of bittering it gives. 
However, it's not surprising few homebrewers seem to have tried it (& I'd wonder if that similarly applies to all those craft brewers who started as homebrewers, of course) - when I started brewing and researching hops one of the few consistent opinions I'd come across regularly was the vigorous hatred and ridicule of PoR. 
It was only a year ago I finally tried it myself and was genuinely stunned with how good it was. Very different to most hops I've tried but still great in its own way. 
Obviously everyone has their own tastes and preferences. But I think it's interesting to see the feedback here & now on Summer. Seems like no-one has a positive thing to say about Summer. However I've never heard anything negative about it and instead, historically, everyone seems happy to rip into PoR. 
Not saying people posting here are guilty of being big mean PoR-haters (or Summer-haters), more just as an illustration that we as a community seem to be more considered in expressing opinions on other hops, but there seems to be an unspoken green light to get in there and shitcan PoR which might prevent new Brewers from experimenting with it as much as other hops ... and we're now at risk of losing a great Aussie asset. 


Hey Yob, I might be keen to snaffle some PoR rhizome in winter if there's any up for grabs. [emoji41]


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/2/17)

Yah, they'll go from **** all flavour to **** all flavour with a different hop.


----------



## Lethaldog (8/2/17)

I think por gets "shitcanned" because of the commercial beers it's used in, I made a lager with it recently and it's delicious and I've used it in the past with good results, but I don't tend to make decisions on mainstream opinion until I've at least tried it for myself!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/2/17)

technobabble66 said:


> That's ridiculous they're completely stopping production!
> I'm assuming it's not commercially viable for them, so more to the point: it's ridiculous more people aren't using more PoR.
> It's a fantastic hop - both in flavour/aroma and in the particular type of bittering it gives.
> However, it's not surprising few homebrewers seem to have tried it (& I'd wonder if that similarly applies to all those craft brewers who started as homebrewers, of course) - when I started brewing and researching hops one of the few consistent opinions I'd come across regularly was the vigorous hatred and ridicule of PoR.
> ...


I've only just used it for the first time myself after nearly 200 batches (70-odd AG). Have AndrewQld's Coopers Pale Clone ready to bottle and will harvest the yeast for a Sparkling Ale attempt this weekend.
Bit shocked to see it go.

Haven't ever used Summer and judging by this thread may not have missed much!


----------



## Kingy (8/2/17)

I've reckon I've brewed close to 1000 litres of coopers clones. I can do 92litres for around $60 for the ingredients. It's a great beer to brew when stocks and funds are getting low. It's a good base beer to use with different yeasts and dry hop the shit out of it with different hops for experimentally cheap fun. 
I find it hard to believe they won't be growing it anymore. I have heard this rumour a few times now tho and I hope it ain't true.


----------



## damoninja (8/2/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> source for this tidbit of info?


Not exactly a source but a suggestion

http://kegking.com.au/beer-brewing-ingredients/hops/pride-of-ringwood-hop-pellets-100g.html


----------



## Bribie G (8/2/17)

I understand that Superpride has been used in Aussie Commercials for yonks, especially Lion brews as CUB had some sort of "rights" over POR originally.
Commercial brewers on the forum such as /// may be able to confirm.


----------



## Mardoo (8/2/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> source for this tidbit of info?


Regarding Summer, that was direct from HPA. But I'm guessing that's not your question. 

Summer's lovely as a dry hop, IMHO, and not worth it elsewhere. Not much room in the market for a solely-a-dry-hop hop


----------



## quadbox (8/2/17)

I thought coopers switched to using superpride years ago


----------



## Curly79 (8/2/17)

That's what I thought too Bribie. Pretty wrapped my POR plant has gone well this year for this reason. Can't wait to do a Coopers clone with the flowers. If I can scratch up some zomes this winter I'll share the love. [emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## abyss (8/2/17)

I love POR in my Aussie style beers and want to buy a couple of rhizomes for next season when they are available. I think of it as an end to another era if this Hop is forgotten about. Please pencile me in if you are unloading any in the future.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (8/2/17)

technobabble66 said:


> the feedback here & now on Summer. Seems like no-one has a positive thing to say about Summer.
> 
> historically, everyone seems happy to rip into PoR.


Am I the only person who likes both of them? I routinely use Pride as first wort hop and Summer for 90 minute kettle hop.


----------



## sp0rk (8/2/17)

Stu will be devastated


----------



## abyss (8/2/17)

You dudes might think I'm a wanker but Most of my goo brews are dry hopped with POR and other stuff. POR brings back memories of the first time I tasted beer as an infant.


----------



## TheWiggman (8/2/17)

Pretty sure Super Pride is used ubiquitously across the range of mainstream lagers where PoR used to be the choice. It's basically same flavour with higher AA%. Referring to Beer the Beautiful Truth the ingredients are disclosed. Super Pride is used in -

Boag's
New
West End Draught
Chancer
Swan Draught
XXXX
Old
... and others
It's worth noting most of the above also use extract from local and imported ingredients. Pride of Ringwood mentioned not once. Likely a result of the distribution network and higher bitterness, it seems the big corps have picked the better crop and left poor old PoR to the hobbyists and cra... micro breweries. I've just brewed with Super Pride for the first time this weekend so I'm keen to see the difference. Nostalgia aside, as long as it tastes the same I'm not too bothered it's gone the way of Ol' Yella.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/2/17)

The world is now a sadder place


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/2/17)

The world id now a sadder place



sp0rk said:


> Stu will be devastated


Fuckers

Fuckedup all my recipe's

******* hipsters and their fancy hops...****'em


----------



## Mardoo (8/2/17)

Others will grow it. There's a whole new generation of small commercial growers coming up, some of whom frequent this forum.


----------



## nosco (8/2/17)

I did the tour of the HPA farms a few years ago. They said that once upon a time POR was %80 of their crops. But they were slowly going out business so they had to develop new hops.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/2/17)

Now that it's unfashionable, it'll become fashionable.


----------



## Mardoo (8/2/17)

It'll need to grow a beard first.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/2/17)

I blame beards for its demise.


----------



## Weizguy (8/2/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I blame beards for its demise.


Not me and my beard. We both enjoy the mighty POR and have been advocates since the early days on this forum, with a little encouragement from MHB.

I made a Cooper's Sparkling Ale-y beer a few weekends ago, 45 litre batch using ol' mate POR. Looking forward to it.

Shame that Tony is not here to comment, as Defender of the POR.


----------



## Randai (8/2/17)

Maybe I can get some tips on how to use POR, because I have used it several times after reading many positive comments on it.
I used it in a few pale ales, as bittering, with an english yeast (wyeast 1469) and it came out real twangy.
Does it mix well with certain yeasts and this was just a combination that goes wrong.
See I've had coopers and think its great, so I think there is just some combination of ingredients/yeast I am not hitting with it.

Maybe a straight pilsner/lager might be better?


----------



## rude (8/2/17)

Recon it's a ripper for stout


----------



## MHB (8/2/17)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Not me and my beard. We both enjoy the mighty POR and have been advocates since the early days on this forum, with a little encouragement from MHB. TY
> 
> I made a Cooper's Sparkling Ale-y beer a few weekends ago, 45 litre batch using ol' mate POR. Looking forward to it. Have to call in some time soon
> 
> Shame that Tony is not here to comment, as Defender of the POR. (can live without him thanks)


I've always liked it for bitter/best bitter... but am fairly impressed with Super Pride to, a little less harsh than POR at higher bitterness's (say over 35 IBU).
I think the old Fosters group stoped using POR (or any other hops) in their beer a long time ago, all post fermentation Iso additions, the Tooheys group have as far as I know been using Super for a couple of decades.

More and more of the global hop production is going to Extract and Iso production, hops like Super and particularly hops like Topaz and Galaxy are breed for the extract market.
There were once well over a dozen versions of Golding, nearly all of them are history, arguably the best of them (EKG) is still around and there are lots of Golding genetics in many popular modern breeds (anything with Gold related names, Nugget, Bullion, First Gold... for a start and many others).
Good to see that even if we are losing it, POR is the mother of a new generation of hops.
Mark

Super PridesView attachment HPA_Super Pride_Product_Sheet.pdf

HPA Link


----------



## technobabble66 (8/2/17)

TheWiggman said:


> .... I've just brewed with Super Pride for the first time this weekend so I'm keen to see the difference. Nostalgia aside, as long as it tastes the same I'm not too bothered it's gone the way of Ol' Yella.


V keen to hear how this goes Wiggas, so please report back here on the result. 
I've not brewed w SP either. But I've got my doubts it's able to taste the same as PoR and also have the same type of bittering, but with twice the AA%. 
However, if you thinks it's virtually the same in both taste and bittering quality I'll definitely be less hysterical about losing PoR. 

Might still try to get a PoR 'zome either way. 


On another note: Hey Yob/Mardoo, any chance an upcoming commercial grower in, say, the Belgrave region might venture into a few rows of PoR?


----------



## Bribie G (8/2/17)

Cascade Premium Lager switched from Hersbrucker to Summer a couple of years ago as their aroma hop. Wonder what they will do now.


----------



## yum beer (8/2/17)

I likey POR very much......

goes bloody well in my Aussie Lager at 60,40 and 20.
Bitters up a beautiful Pale Ale.........

Lucky I've got some growing.........


----------



## Brewman_ (8/2/17)

I'm a POR lover too!!

It's the essence of Aussie beer for me, and I grew up with it.

I like the Super Pride but I haven't brewed with it yet, smells great. It's high alpha too.

Super Pride is where the growers have moved and as home brewers we are secondary considerations it seems to what the big breweries are doing and what they want. Can't argue there.

I still have POR but not for much longer. Put some in ya freeza!


----------



## Coldspace (8/2/17)

I'm glad I got 1kg in my deep freeze, I love it for my aussie style lawnmower lager and also my stout is awesome, very similar to Nail brewings oatmeal stout, I recon they must use por in it.

Gunna buy another kg for my time capsule hop store in my deep freezer if it's gunna be gone soon...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/2/17)

Brewman_ said:


> It's the essence of Aussie beer for me, and I grew up with it.


Did you drink VB as a tyke in old blighty ?


----------



## HoppyDays (9/2/17)

Still a small hop farm growing POR, so a little bit around but how long for i don't know.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (9/2/17)

Commercially, the big boys have gone with a higher AA% hop to get more bang for their buck and save on production costs. Super Pride and Dr. Rudi (Super Alpha). If anyone saw the Landline bit on HPA, they mentioned dropping POR along with other high AA% varieties and growing more proprietary flavouring/aroma varieties.


----------



## MHB (9/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Did you drink VB as a tyke in old blighty ?


I hadn't realised Brewman was a pom, he sounds pretty Aussie to me when ever we talk.
Are you sure you aren't thinking of Bribe...
Mark


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/17)

Drank heaps of Fosters in the 1970s. Was the only decent lager. And it was a nice drop back then.


----------



## Dave70 (9/2/17)

Yob said:


> No longer being commercially grown...


Good ******* riddance. Its been the fly in my Coopers ointment for years.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/2/17)

Dave70 said:


> Good ******* riddance. Its been the fly in my Coopers ointment for years.


I thought long and hard about my next statement...


**** you


I feel better now


----------



## Dave70 (9/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I thought long and hard about my next statement...
> 
> 
> **** you
> ...


I'm a masochist.


So do I.


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/17)

My precioussssssss


----------



## abyss (9/2/17)

Bribie G said:


> My precioussssssss



I'll toss Ya for em.

I dead set want a rhizome for next season please anybody.


----------



## jlm (9/2/17)

I was lead to believe that the farms in Branxholm here in NE Tas were producing POR for Coopers from a former employer while I dabbled in the brewing game a couple of years ago. (Happy to be corrected but from my local knowledge these aren't HPA farms). Drove past them a couple of weeks ago and there was hundreds of acres of leafy bines.


----------



## Yob (9/2/17)

abyss said:


> I'll toss Ya for em.
> 
> I dead set want a rhizome for next season please anybody.


Ive nursed mine back to health this year, should have a few zomes come winter


----------



## Lodan (9/2/17)

POR - I close my eyes, only for a moment then the moments gone...

 



Bribie G said:


> Cascade Premium Lager switched from Hersbrucker to Summer a couple of years ago as their aroma hop. Wonder what they will do now.


I visited the cascade brewery middle last year and they told me that the Premium Lager was being discontinued. Maybe they can start doing the original again


----------



## abyss (10/2/17)

Yob said:


> Ive nursed mine back to health this year, should have a few zomes come winter


Unreal Yob, 
My Cluster flowers arrived from you last Tuesday. I didn't realise how large the 100g bags are compared to pellets. I'll let you know how they go.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/2/17)

I wonder what koziousko pale ale will do, it uses POR for dry hopping.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/2/17)

According to 'Beer... the Truth' website it's 100% Galaxy. Are you suggesting I don't trust something I written on the internet?????
Ed: just saw on the Lion website that they use Galaxy and PoR. I'm really struggling with the idea that there is a contradiction on the internet, who can I trust now?


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/17)

abyss said:


> I'll toss Ya for em.
> 
> I dead set want a rhizome for next season please anybody.


No thanks, stopped all that when my scoutmaster got arrested.


----------



## abyss (10/2/17)

Bribie G said:


> No thanks, stopped all that when my scoutmaster got arrested.


I didn't mean it that way Bribie. I don't trust scoutmasters either.


----------



## GalBrew (10/2/17)

TheWiggman said:


> According to 'Beer... the Truth' website it's 100% Galaxy. Are you suggesting I don't trust something I written on the internet?????
> Ed: just saw on the Lion website that they use Galaxy and PoR. I'm really struggling with the idea that there is a contradiction on the internet, who can I trust now?


I saw the same thing on BTBT. Has always tasted like PoR and Galaxy to me??


----------



## Bribie G (11/2/17)

abyss said:


> I didn't mean it that way Bribie. I don't trust scoutmasters either.


Damn, thought my luck had changed.


----------

